# unknowns...



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

**update** after reading the posting guidelines I will say that I literally got these from a man who had them sitting in a tiny tank on his porch, he had no idea where they are from, or what they are, or how old they are. the three cichlids are about 3 inches long, and the first catfish is close to 5 inches long****

ok I know two of these arent cichlids, but if you can figure it out you'll be my hero for the day!
I do apologize, they swim fast and my camera isnt the best...

the yellow one...

















the blue one, think it may be a male version of the yellow one...

















catfish #1 (blind in one eye..poor fella)

















catfish #2  









but seriously any help identifying these would be great... thanks in advance![/img]


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

[/img] ????

weird...


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Labidochromis Caeruleus
Pseudotropheus Acei
Third one I'm guessing a syno cat but I'm not to sure
Last fish looks rather furry! I'm guessing it's a catochromis clawrosis

First two fish are two completely different species btw!


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

wow thank you!

yeah they are different species looking at those pages, I figured they would be stressed and lose a little color so I might need to wait a while to identify them... impressive!

but reading up on some of the zebra's made me think they might be something close to that...thanks for clearing it up!

I completly forgot about one of them(**** whiskey)...I call him the jerkface...had to move him to another bag bringing him home cause he was tearing the poor catfish a new one...)


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

the last one is a melanochromis auratus. possible female. the reason I say female is at that size and those tank mates if it was a male it would be in full reverse coloration, but it is in a sort of middle ground, as a dominate female can sometimes take on male colors or near male colors.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Half blind Syno catfish could be one of these but could be pure (these seem to be rarer all the time) for all I know.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=602


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

The syno looks like a featherfin catfish. Check out planet catfish. Its a good place to start looking for the syno's id.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Synodontis does look like one of those hybrids they are selling now. Petsmart sells them under a false name, I'm not sure what to call it.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm no Syno expert, but it isn't a featherfin (eupterus). If it isn't a hybrid it looks most like an ocellifer to me. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=synodontis+ocellifer&image_id=894


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> but it isn't a featherfin (eupterus).


correct


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

The catfish appears to be a Synodontis euptera X S. ocellifer cross to me. The body pattern suggests ocellifer (though there are other species with similar markings), and the dorsal fin is decidedly euptera.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I've owned a syno ocelifer and yes it has almost the same markings but not as many spots. The dorsal fin suggests that it's a featherfin. Also the tail fin suggests it's a featherfin.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

o do agree it's fins do resemble that of a featherfin, i was going to add that in my first post but didn't want to confuse the situation. It's the spots and markings that are off, there should be a **** of a lot more


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I think planet catfish needs to be viewed by the original poster.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if you looked at planetcatfish you'd realize it is by far not a pure eupterus...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

24Tropheus said:


> Half blind Syno catfish could be one of these but could be pure (these seem to be rarer all the time) for all I know.
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=602


24Troheus has laready posted the most likely link...


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

thank you guys so much for the help!


----------

